# Not a Lady Bug



## Lukikus2 (Aug 13, 2016)

Know what it is?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2016)

Harmonic axyridis / Asian Lady Beetle  
Still a ladybug


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Harmonic axyridis / Asian Lady Beetle
> Still a ladybug



Yep. But these will bite the fire out of you.


----------



## model88_308 (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh yeah, they will!


----------



## rollingwiththeflow (Aug 14, 2016)

Dang. This I Did not know. You know I have to find one now. Then let it bite me. I probably have seen these but passed it off as a common lady bug. Can they be found all over Georgia?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 14, 2016)

I know they are in N. Bama and Fl. for sure. My brother and me got in a swarm of thousands one evening coming out of the woods and thought it was cool seeing so many Lady Bugs at once. Didn't take us long to get in the truck, they were tearing us up big time. It was like having fire ants all over us.


----------

